# Upper Colorado Radium Boat Ramp Closure



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Thank you for the update.
I hope everyone fighting this fire stays safe.


----------



## spenceuiuc (May 28, 2008)

I had planned to float from Pumphouse to Catamount this weekend and am wondering about about impacts from the Gutzler Fire. 

*Anyone know if that reach is being impacted by the fire beyond the radium access closure? 
*Any safety concerns on the river right now given the proximity to the fire?
*Is it smokey along the river? 
*Are there road closures that affect access via I-70?

Thanks, Buzzards!


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

No
No 
Depends on the wind but likely
No


----------

